# Two Bedroom WorldMark Kihei Review in Kihei Maui Hawaii



## Clifbell (Sep 8, 2022)

About 15 miles from the Main Airport in Maui sits the WorldMark Kihei.   Kihei is a small beach town on the western shore.  I stayed in a two bedroom with a nice deck located in Building 1 which has a wonderful view of the ocean from the master bedroom and the deck.  The unit also comes with a Murphy bed  that does not require any movement of furniture. 

There is a nice outdoor pool and hot tub.  There are many restaurants and shops within walking distance.  If you love to stroll along the ocean, this is the place for you.  The staff was extremely helpful.

Two Bedroom WorldMark Kihei Review in Kihei Maui Hawaii 

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 9, 2022)

I’m currently at the same resort. Nice place.

Dave


----------



## Clifbell (Sep 10, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> I’m currently at the same resort. Nice place.
> 
> Dave


Me too


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 11, 2022)

Clifbell said:


> Me too



You’re at WM Kihei now?

Dave


----------



## Clifbell (Sep 11, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> You’re at WM Kihei now?
> 
> Dave


Not anymore.   At the hilton Maui bay villas


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 11, 2022)

Who's buying the first round?


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 12, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> Who's buying the first round?



Apparently, nobody. 

Dave


----------

